# after market heated seats.



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

My brother did a set in his aveo with cloth seats. Back and bottom absolutely amazing how well they work for being 60 bucks. It advises not to place over airbag sensors so I imagine if you installed over an airbag sensor then had air bag issues you would not get warranty work done. Other then that you really should be fine as far as warranty is concerned. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i put them in both my cherokees (cloth)

way easy, worth the ~$60 per car

works like a charm


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Did you do them yourself or have someone else do it?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm interested in this!!!


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

We did my brothers. It just takes learning how to work with hog clips if you ha e never done upholstery before. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Mordsith_T said:


> Did you do them yourself or have someone else do it?


myself


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea its is easy however you have to be careful some seat have airbag sensors in the seats typically found in the passenger side cushion. As sensors are sensitive to heat I would make sure there is no sensor. yes it does work very well cloth or leather.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

The OE elements go right under the seat cover. Aftermarket seat heaters go under the insulation attached to the seat cover. Because of this they don't work as well as OE in my opinion, and the butt pad feels hotter than the seatback, since body weight crushes the butt pad more than the seatback. That being said, they do work pretty well and are a nice addition. The Cruze seat is way more complicated than I've seen on other seats I've worked on, but a good DIYer won't have any issues.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Gus_Mahn said:


> The OE elements go right under the seat cover. Aftermarket seat heaters go under the insulation attached to the seat cover. Because of this they don't work as well as OE in my opinion, and the butt pad feels hotter than the seatback, since body weight crushes the butt pad more than the seatback. That being said, they do work pretty well and are a nice addition. The Cruze seat is way more complicated than I've seen on other seats I've worked on, but a good DIYer won't have any issues.


So you have to take the stock covers off the seats to install? Do you need to remove the seat from the car to install?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> So you have to take the stock covers off the seats to install? Do you need to remove the seat from the car to install?


About the only way to do it right. Remove the seat so you can work it upside down to get the lower hog clips. 

I'm not sure about what was said above but the seats we did, once the cover was off that's where the pad entry right on top of the cushion. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

WTF - seat heaters for a car based in Florida??? What have we come to as a nation? Happy 4th to all the cold, skinny butts in Florida!!


----------



## Camaro Scotty (Jun 28, 2014)

places charged our dealership $300 seat to put them in (with airbag considerations....) worked great, in some cases hotter than factory....


----------

